# Pecan wood question



## sniltz (Sep 26, 2010)

I love to use a verity of woods, but the one i stay away from is pecan because I'm allergic to the nut.  So my question is,  if a person is allergic to the nut of the pecan tree will that person be allergic to the smoke from the wood itself.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 26, 2010)

good question!


----------



## dave54 (Sep 26, 2010)

Could be .

 My God son was burning some firewood that had some dried poison ivy on it and got sicker than a dog after about a half hour and he 's allergic to poison ivy


----------



## alblancher (Sep 26, 2010)

I wrote a response to your question several times and decided that since I am not an allergist I would hate to give you advice on a health issue.

The compound you are allergic to may or may not be transferred by the smoke to the meat in a high enough concentration to cause an allergic reaction.


----------



## squirrel (Sep 26, 2010)

I have lots of pecan trees and use the wood. I am allergic to the pollen, but not the nuts. My concern was if I used the wood to smoke would I have a reaction. When I went to my allergist and asked her about smoking with the wood she said that since I'm only allergic to the pollen (lots of people are) that I should be fine (and I am) BUT she also said if you are allergic to the nuts then DO NOT smoke with the wood because some of the same stuff that's in the wood is in the nuts. So, unless you are willing to take the skin tests I would not chance it.


----------



## sniltz (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice.  I will stay away from the pecan wood.  That sucks too, because I used to love pecans.


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 27, 2010)

Why take a chance -- there are other woods which will probably be as good.  I used pecan chips in my MES one time so far, and they gave a mild flavor.  I use apple chips a lot and don't notice too much difference.


----------

